
Your UI Isn’t a Disney Movie - ux-app
https://medium.com/@sophie_paxtonUX/your-ui-isn-t-a-disney-movie-703f7fbd24d2?r=2
======
kevin_b_er
The airplane is a terrible counterexample. The pilot does not need pretty
animations, because the interface's actions are part of a de rigueur to the
job. The pretties on a random app need animations, however, to help the user.
The use cases are so far apart to make the comparison a bad one.

------
gorena
> Unless you’re hoping to get picked up by Pixar, you can probably steer clear
> of animation easing like “Bounce” or “Ease-in-Out”.

Bounce, sure, bounce is terrible, but...

> Avoid Linear animation easing.

Okay then, what would you use when you are moving a thing from point A to
point B, both of which are on-screen? Ease in and ease out will look jumpy.

